
Donald Trump says any US-UK trade deal has to include NHS - tadasv
https://www.ft.com/content/0cc78564-86d0-11e9-a028-86cea8523dc2
======
vixen99
Apparently not. [https://metro.co.uk/2019/06/05/donald-trump-backtracks-
nhs-t...](https://metro.co.uk/2019/06/05/donald-trump-backtracks-nhs-trade-
deal-comments-piers-morgan-interview-9812294/)

